# What is the best Large Scale event to attend?



## dperrott (Aug 12, 2010)

With limited funds and time, what is considered the best Large Scale rally, show, convention or sale that should be attended? 

I am wondering what members consider the best event to attend?

Dan Perrott
Indianapolis, IN


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Martys event is always good so i hear, Id like to go some year but im afraid of being shot on sight HE HE HE 

Just Kiddin Fellas

Martys got a nice spread..................


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Dan, 

What's "Limited" funds? If you want a Formal Event, try to make it to the NGRC in Overland Park, KS (KC Area) in 2011. If you prefer and Informal Event, then Marty's is the place to be. 

Chris


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty's party every Sept. in Neb. City.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are looking for some good buys the spring york g scale show is pretty good


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

My house August 2011! sorry Marty...you're invited and everything... ;~) 
hehe


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

EastCoastLargeScaleTrainshow ! I've attended 2 (of the 4 LSTSs I have been able) both spring and would attend others if funding (distance is not a issue, for others it is) allowed. 

Although the upcoming SWGRS looks/sounds like a good'un tooo ! See/experience all the major manufacturers/west coast vendors all under one roof, AND what i consider the 'mecca' of GR layouts . . . . . http://www.trainweb.org/girr/gjrr/gjrr.html (thanks to george Schreyer for the terrific writeup !)


doug c 
calgary, canada


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

If you want to run trains Marty's
If you want to buy trains then a national convention.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave puts on a good show and lots of good prices. Depending on where you live his shows provide you with nothing but G-Scale. The Fairplex show is defiantly another good one. If your loving to run and buy some new/used equipment then Marty's the way to go. The draw back to going to Marty's is you have to make it more than a day trip. Later RJD


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you question is a bit to general. What is your priority? Buying trains,running trains,see other layouts,Just hanging out with other G scalers, etc?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Trains on 20 Oct 2010 05:23 AM 
If you want to run trains Marty's
If you want to buy trains then a national convention.
Donnie... You can buy trains at Marty's as well...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 20 Oct 2010 09:22 AM 
Posted By Trains on 20 Oct 2010 05:23 AM 
If you want to run trains Marty's
If you want to buy trains then a national convention.
Donnie... You can buy trains at Marty's as well...














You can pre order them from Mike and Renee Kidman and they will have them at Marty's when you arrive.....

I have done that several times.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Honestly? I've been to train shows and enjoyed them but I didn't get to run anything. I've been to the NGRC in Denver and I really enjoyed the layouts. In addition, the dealer's rooms were great places to find things! However, Marty's place has_ lot's _of space to run all sorts of things (providing it's battery powered or live steam) _and _they have a couple of areas set up for buying all sorts of items! There is a banquet on Saturday as well as an informal meal on Friday night. In addition to Marty's layout, there is also a wonderful layout just perfect for live steaming down the road at Richard Snyder's! The commaraderie is very much like a local club meet! Oh yes, I forgot about all the great munchies that are on hand! Now, the one thing that could spoil your plans would be travel distance but I see that you are in Indianapolis. You shouldn't have more than an 8 hour trip (give or take an hour) so that's covered. All in all, I'd say that Marty's gives you more bang for your buck (considering that all you pay for is the banquet unless you want a shirt.) 
The NGRC will be in Chicago in a couple of years so it's not critical to make KC's thinking that it'll never be this close again. Now don't misunderstand me! I think that anybody who is only a day away from the NGRC should go!! They are great fun but they _are_ a week long event and they do cost some bucks! Your decision.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

For me, I feel like the ECLSTS is a great show. It has a lot of big and small dealers and manufacturers in one room, and you can find just about anything. It kind of depends on you. What are you after? You may also find track time on one of the layouts, but it isn't like Marty's.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

#1 Diamondhead (tracks open 24hours) 
#2 ECLSTS


----------



## dperrott (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the input everyone. 

I already have registered for the NGRC 2011 and am looking forward to a great time. I have belonged to the LCCA and TCA for many years and have attended many conventions and meets with those clubs. Large Scale is new to me so I want to find the best places to spend my time and $. Can't wait... 

Since June is a far way off, I think I may need to drive to York for the ECLSTS in the spring. It's only an 8 hour drive east. 

Now it looks like I need to look into Marty's. Seems like it may be the only place that I can play with my trains.... 

Thanks all for your input. I welcome any more suggestions - maybe something in the Midwest. I am going to Trainfest in Milwaukee in November. Its all scales but St Aubins will be there... 

Dan


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

You can always come by our store. We are 50 miles Northwest of Evansville, IN


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm tring to get Robby to come to our place, but I think hes afraid of Renee Kidman. 
When it comes to any shows , my favorite times is sitting around the lobby visiting with who ever shows up. 
My all time best has to be my first show ever in large scale. 
The Queen Mary. I remember walking in and seeing floor to ceiling of trains, I thought I died and went to heaven. Then I saw JJ in his black hat sitting there,????


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes the Queen Mary was also the 1st show I attended and was the same "thought I died and went to heaven". 
Now many years later I like the National Summer Steamup in Sacramento, of course it's all live steam. 
The NGRC 2011 is one that is going to be a great show coming up and everyone should plan to attend.
http://www.ngrc2011.com/


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought I had died and gone to heaven when I went to my first ECLSTS in 2002.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

" . . . . thought I had died and gone to heaven when I went to my first ECLSTS in 2002." 

2001 and then 2003 ! 


doug c


----------



## dperrott (Aug 12, 2010)

Sounds like ECLSTS is a show that you must go to and experience. It's in York, the train hobby capital of the world... 

Now - how to convince the wife that we NEED to go to ECLSTS and then the NGRC 2011. I have some time to plan.... 

Dan


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan,

Of course you may have your own powers of persuasion, but there are a lot of other 'wifey' things that are in the area. Hershey is not that far away, and the hotel there has an excellent day spa. I send my wife there as often as I can. The nice thing about that spa is even if she's only getting her nails done, she has access to the spa for the entire day. Free hot cocoa, etc.. Lancaster County is also not to be missed, and there is a lot of stuff there that may appeal to you and your wife. Yes, there is Strasburg and the RR Musuem of PA, but the area is more than just trains. 

You can also make it in to a longer trip and visit one of the bigger east coast cities. New York, Philly, Baltimore and DC are all within easy range of York, probably one of the reasons that location has worked out for the TCA all these years.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Dan,

Mark is a 100 % correct, Lots of things to do down there.

We had a chance a few weeks ago after the fall ECLSTS to stop at the Strasburg RR Musuem of PA. Awsome.


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Don't forget the B & O Museum in Baltimore. It was about an hour drive from York.
Some pictures here: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?a...88f3c117bb

Also Gettysburg is a short hop down the road.
Besides the B & O and Strassburg, I spent a couple of days in Philly.
Ralph


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Also note that the Harley Motorcycle plant has tours daily and is only minutes from the York fairgrounds. Very interesting to see how raw metal becomes a $20k machine. 
Tour is a 45 minute walk through the factory when I went several years ago. 
They manufacture all but the motors at the York facility.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe next year I can find a way to attend the ECLSTS


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I like being in York for the ECLSTS. My wife went to her first one in September. As part of the trip I took her down to Strasburg to some shopping for clothes at one of the outlets. It just happened to be next to the Strasburg Train Shop so I got to do some additional shopping. After that we went to Kitchen Kettle Village. I went to the shop with smoked meats. Dear god I could have stayed there all day and blown my train cash. Afterwards a late lunch at our favorite diner on Route 30. Depending on traffic you are 45 Minutes to Strasburg/Lancaster, same to Gettysburg, and about an hour from Hershey! THere is something for almost every family member in those places. 
LAO


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,

Lots of direct cheap flights from Sky Harbor to BWI!!


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

For live steam: *Diamondhead*


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 25 Oct 2010 07:45 AM 
For live steam: *Diamondhead*

Steve
That is debatable there are some other large scale events to consider, in particular the *National Summer Steamup*. If one only considers 24/7 steam up for 7 days DH wins hands down. The tradition of DH has a very strong following and is attractive to many as denoted as "international" along with the band and pool for boats. If one looks at the complete package of "what else" comes with the territory then NSS is on track with DH. NSS has better on site hotel and eatry. NSS has much more in the way of tourist attractions California RR museum, Napa Valley Wine Train, etc. NSS has four steam up tracks. NSS steams 5 days for 18 hours a day. Along with many "real 1:1" steam rides within a day travel and other "large scale" live steam club to visit. 


Then for those who have limited time and travel on the east coast, (along with the effects of "cabin fever") there is the *Cabin Fever* steam up in York PA (see Mike Moore's post on MLS). A much more limited event but with the hassle of travel, expenses being what they are in this economy along with addition cost to the big events (shipping, plane fare, car rental) worth a winter's weekend retreat from the dull winter's days!
A true "hard core" hobbyist event with some of the best steam related vendors and craftsman around!! Plus 3 live steam train tracks and one large pool for boats.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 22 Oct 2010 07:56 AM 
Dan,

Of course you may have your own powers of persuasion, but there are a lot of other 'wifey' things that are in the area. Hershey is not that far away, and the hotel there has an excellent day spa. I send my wife there as often as I can. The nice thing about that spa is even if she's only getting her nails done, she has access to the spa for the entire day. Free hot cocoa, etc.. Lancaster County is also not to be missed, and there is a lot of stuff there that may appeal to you and your wife. Yes, there is Strasburg and the RR Musuem of PA, but the area is more than just trains. 

You can also make it in to a longer trip and visit one of the bigger east coast cities. New York, Philly, Baltimore and DC are all within easy range of York, probably one of the reasons that location has worked out for the TCA all these years. 


Mark,
Breached the subject with SWMBO a few weks ago and she said we'd put it on our calendar and asked if there were any casinos in the area? LOL. Tuly though, I can get her to go thru with me ONCE while I'm doing my initial look about. For the second true shopping pass she's out. A more comprehensive list of things she could do is in order..... Especially if we've got to take a vacation day to do this.

Chas


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

So is the Caboose Motel still down the road from the Strasburg RR? 

Would be a great place to stay if you have kids. 

The TCA Toy Train Museum is close by the Strasburg RR also. 

Randy


----------

